# Help- In heat/In season



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

So our little princess has gone into her first heat/season! Oy-not even a year old. .they grow up so fast!

Quick question. . . she has been bleeding for 19 days. Is this normal? I called the vet and she said it could be up to three weeks. . she is pretty darn close. It doesn't seem to end. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this. I feel strapped to the house!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Relax, it's normal. I know it seems unending, she may even still have discharge after the normal 3 weeks. Miss Reba took a full month before the "mess" went away, then was still swolen for about 6 weeks while she went through false pregnancy. 

I have to say that after she finally got through with every thing she really began to mature physically, bulked up quiet a bit. I have been told that for the first 3 seasons or so they will noticably change in the way that they look. One of the reasons that I don't plan on spaying her until she fully matures and can be evaluated for breeding.

You are on the downhill side!!


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello everyone, Chilli surprised us and on Boxing day she went in to season for the first time.... Did your girl's behaviour changed in this 3 weeks? Chilli behaves absolutely different, she is moody and cries a lot without any reason.... she seems always hungry, ignores NO and steal food from your hand or plate.... we have one crazy girl now... except that she calm down a bit... she is not that kin on walks (or maybe because it means walks on lead)

Please let me know if you had experienced similar behaviour... many Thanks


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Awww poor Chilli.

Everything that you have mentioned is totally normal, not every dog will have the same symptoms though. Sounds like Miss Chilli is a sensitive girl and I bet the she will even go as far as nesting and trying to nurse her toys. My girl didn't go that far but it is not unusual for this to happen. 

If the mess is getting out of hand, you can pick up some panties for her at the pet store. I found a pkg of 2 pr for about $15. (machine washable)


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

DixiesMom said:


> If the mess is getting out of hand, you can pick up some panties for her at the pet store. I found a pkg of 2 pr for about $15. (machine washable)


I saw those the other day at the groomer, and that was my "I'm glad I got a boy!" moment.

Hopefully Chilli gets better soon.... all that behavioral stuff sounds like a lot to deal with!


----------

